# need to hook 722k to internet what is best



## lt1z350 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dont want to run a 200 foot cable across the attic and just tried a usb wireless connector and said not compatiable so what one do it need that I can get at compusa or is some way using home plug faster than actual wireless? Also dont want to spend a fortune doing this. the usb adapter was 12 bucks so why I tried that way and saw some homeplug kits that were 100 bucks and if I do that mine as well go with a sling and if doing that then just get the vip922 and not ready to spend 200 on it yet so back to what is cheap to hook this up to my router until I get a 922 down the road. Know lots of threads on this but so many are old and figured better cheaper ways now that are faster speeds as most threads were from 2008 and 2009 that came up. thanks


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

lt1z350 said:


> Dont want to run a 200 foot cable across the attic and just tried a usb wireless connector and said not compatiable so what one do it need that I can get at compusa or is some way using home plug faster than actual wireless? Also dont want to spend a fortune doing this. the usb adapter was 12 bucks so why I tried that way and saw some homeplug kits that were 100 bucks and if I do that mine as well go with a sling and if doing that then just get the vip922 and not ready to spend 200 on it yet so back to what is cheap to hook this up to my router until I get a 922 down the road. Know lots of threads on this but so many are old and figured better cheaper ways now that are faster speeds as most threads were from 2008 and 2009 that came up. thanks


To use wireless internet with our receivers it actually requires a WiFi Broadband Connector which you can purchase from our website. Just login to your account. The reason this one is needed is because NetGear made it specifically for DISH Network. The Powerline Broadband Connector available on the website also (Cheaper than $100 :lol. If you're looking for wireless that's the way you'll need to go as the cheapest method.


----------



## lt1z350 (Feb 19, 2011)

so get the wireless usb for 20 bucks or use the home port way to hook it up I want the fast way to send the info.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

[email protected] Network said:


> To use wireless internet with our receivers it actually requires a WiFi Broadband Connector which you can purchase from our website. Just login to your account. The reason this one is needed is because NetGear made it specifically for DISH Network. ....


You've limited your response to a *USB* adapter that sadly is the only one to work with Dish receivers.

Additionally, *any* Ethernet Game Adapter will also work.

Just another option...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> The reason this one is needed is because NetGear made it specifically for DISH Network.


Actually, it's because Dish Network decided to standardize on that one particular adapter and only has the driver for it's particular chipset installed in the receiver's software. NetGear didn't make it specifically for Dish; it would have been made and released even if Dish didn't exist, or chose a different company to buy from. Dish *did* place a huge order for that model from NetGear, though.

Anyway, Dish's USB adapter is likely the cheapest option. The other options are:

- Run a CAT5/6 cable.
- Use a power-line (HomePlug) adapter (there's already one built into every ViP receiver; you just need the one next to your router).
- Use a WiFi bridge/"Wireless Game Adapter"


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I had a similar quandary recently, but I finally bit the bullet and strung CAT5. The good thing is, if you shop around you can find some reasonably priced. I have found that prices can vary significantly, you "buyer beware."

http://nanosys1.com/cables---adapte...at-5e-rj45-network-cables-300--cat-5e-ne.html

As much as I like wireless (wi-fi, 3G, etc.), wired _is_ probably best in this situation, if you can do it.


----------

